# MFSTools - Cannot Mount FAT32 Filesystem



## randalfuller (Nov 15, 2006)

I have MFS Tools 2.0 and I'm attempting to backup a dual-drive Sony SAT-T60. I have the Tivo A and B drives attached as primary master and slave and I have a 80 GB drive running Windows ME as the secondary master with the CD-ROM as secondary slave. 

I boot up into Linux and all appears fine. I see all my drives. Then, I attempt to "mount /dev/hdc /mnt/dos" and I get a "you must specify the filesystem type" error message. Adding the -v switch to the mount command, I see that all the pertinent filesystem types were attempted, namely vfat.

I'm at a dead end with this as I thought that the FAT32 filesystem was what was required so that the Linux OS could access it. 

Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

If hdc is your FAT32 drive you need to tell Linux which partition nomber to look for. Try *mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt/dos*. This assumes that the first partition on hdc is FAT32.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

randalfuller said:


> I have MFS Tools 2.0 and I'm attempting to backup a dual-drive Sony SAT-T60. I have the Tivo A and B drives attached as primary master and slave and I have a 80 GB drive running Windows ME as the secondary master with the CD-ROM as secondary slave.
> 
> I boot up into Linux and all appears fine. I see all my drives. Then, I attempt to "mount /dev/hdc /mnt/dos" and I get a "you must specify the filesystem type" error message. Adding the -v switch to the mount command, I see that all the pertinent filesystem types were attempted, namely vfat.
> 
> ...


To mount your Dos issue mount -t vfat /dev/hdc1 /mnt/dos assuming your dos is in the first partition of drive c, if you are using the newest boot disk don't use the word mnt mount -t vfat /dev/hdc1 /dos

Hopes this helps


----------



## randalfuller (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks folks. That took care of the issue. I didn't realize I had to indicate the partition but it was that simple. This wasn' something I found in any of my Linux books so I was stumped.

Thanks.

Randy


----------

